# Giraffe, Lion, Rhino



## Dominantly (May 30, 2010)

After shooting the Giraffes I decided I would love to have one as a pet. The same goes for the Rhino! They are actually incredibly friendly and docile, not to mention fun to feed.:hug::

Basking in the warm sun




Lazy




Showing off his reach




Just inches away




Goofy Giraffe! I love this guy





Endangered Rhino







 

There are more in the gallery if you care to see them!


----------



## myfotoguy (May 30, 2010)

They're looking at the camera :thumbup: (except the Lion), the Giraffe appears to love the camera, or maybe it's you!

Nice set! I like the gallery too


----------



## Dominantly (May 30, 2010)

Thanks!

Yeah the lions really just do what they please and show the least attention out of all the animals there. The Giraffe was incredible and he kept hovering around my head. Maybe it's because I was feeding him prior to shooting


----------

